

Evolving JavaScript with TypeScript - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut694dsIa8w

======
tosh
tl;dr: Interesting up-to-date (Thanksgiving) Google Tech Talk about everything
TypeScript by Anders Hejlsberg (C#, .Net, TypeScript, Turbo Pascal, …)

